# Be Careful on Matagorda Beach



## MatagordaWader (Feb 3, 2005)

I just got these pictures from a family member. The pictures were taken during a mother's day trip on Matagorda Beach.


This may make you think twice about walking through that saltgrass...


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

sheet in my pants !!!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Holy S$^$! Wheres The Shotgun When You Need It?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

looks like a bunch gassed out of a den in the rocks somewhere..........


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wouldn't you gently pick them up and relocate them??











saltaholic said:


> Holy S$^$! Wheres The Shotgun When You Need It?


----------



## rsoria1 (Apr 19, 2008)

holy snake pile batman


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> Wouldn't you gently pick them and relocate them??


we need a ruling..............

there's lots of rats and other vermin to worry about


----------



## Redilingus (Jul 13, 2007)

Reminds me of what happened to a buddy of mine.
He took his kayak out of Rawlings one day, stuck her in the grass, got out and proceeded to wade. 
Gets about 100 yds out and turns around and sees something coming his way, as it gets closer he see its about a 5' rattlesnake!!
Its coming dead on at him, instead of trying to walk on water he slapped his hand and his rod on the water and the snake turned about 90 degrees and left him alone only about 10 yds from him. 
He then cleaned out his pants.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

WOW now thats scary. I wouldn't want to be on that beach.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> we need a ruling..............
> 
> there's lots of rats and other vermin to worry about


There you go bunnie huggers some new play mates. they don't bite may nibble a little. so run on out and get you one or two and have a nice day with your new friends.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Which Matagorda beach? The POC one or the Matagorda one. Either way thats just down right scary.


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

I got these pictures sent to me this weekend, supposedly they were from riverton, wyoming.


Fyi...


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

doslocosranch said:


> I got these pictures sent to me this weekend, supposedly they were from riverton, wyoming.
> 
> Fyi...


Funny, I got them last week and they were supposed to be from a ranch in the Hill Country.


----------



## MatagordaWader (Feb 3, 2005)

*Snakes*

I just got an e-mail back stating the pics were actually taken in Wyoming...False Alarm!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

hmmmm, coulda sworn those pics were taken in Levelwind's bedroom....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
or was it Galvetraz's backyard????????????:wink:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

that's matty beach ,, I recognize that bush,,, stay off that beach everyone!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

the pictures not cropped......


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

My bad.....that's definitely Mastercylinder's living room.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

thats the high dune at the 25.5 MM on PINS... STAY AWAY!!!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

MatagordaWader said:


> I just got an e-mail back stating the pics were actually taken in Wyoming...False Alarm!


I was about to say... That looks nothing like Matagorda beach.

There is no trash, hardhats, fishing line, dead fish.... in the picture.


----------



## rsoria1 (Apr 19, 2008)

since its in wyoming load up the shotgun with 6 shot


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Sounds like someone took a wrong turn in Wadsworth. I didnt think that looked like Matagorda beach 

And I'm LMAO at Triplef's new avatar. You need a case of that stuff lately Lance. 

Kelly


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

kdubya said:


> And I'm LMAO at Triplef's new avatar. You need a case of that stuff lately Lance.
> 
> Kelly


I've ordered a semi full.......should be delivered by Thursday:wink:


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Your typical den. Must have been a female or two in there.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I see a lot of belts and boots!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Shallow Minded said:


> I see a lot of belts and boots!


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

That's a purdy beach!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Where is Levelwinds 2 page explaination of how and why all those snakes are gathered together like that? And how he has seen that at least 2 to 3 times in all his travels.:smile:


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Where's the beach??? Surf clean that day?


----------



## shepco (Dec 8, 2004)

that s alot of money if you catch them alive


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Lot's of Hat Bands, Belts and Custom Knife Sheath's,...
Naw,... just leave them alone and they will go way,...
Then again, people looking for Turtle nests might kill a few,...


----------



## bilgewater (Mar 25, 2008)

that s alot of money if you catch them alive
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
or if not they taste like chicken!!!!!!
:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

triple f said:


> I've ordered a semi full.......should be delivered by Thursday:wink:


just make sure one or two are for spigot,,,,,, I and he need some! thanx in advance, Darryl Jones,,,,,,,,,,,, I mean Smith,,,,,,,,,, LOL


----------



## TxHook'Em (May 22, 2006)

I think Idiana Jones would love to be there around them slimmy critters LOL !!!


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Those Are Earthworms In Texas


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

DANO said:


> Lot's of Hat Bands, Belts and Custom Knife Sheath's,...
> Naw,... just leave them alone and they will go way,...
> Then again, people looking for Turtle nests might kill a few,...


Those rat bastages have been eating all the baby turtles. That is where the rattles come from... undigested bones in the baby turtle shells.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats one big Snake Orgy.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*East Matagorda Report*

Never seen a den like that in Matagorda but I killed a 4.5 footer today, when I drove to a back lake to fish this afternoon, have pictures and video of it. Snake meat on ice bleeding out, skin is tacked out and salted to dry. There are lots of rattlers back there I see one almost every time i drive back to the bay. After skinning the snake I drove over to the honey hole unloaded the kayak. 20+ blowups, hooked up with 9 reds, landed 4 reds, and three trout I released, kept 2 reds. fished from 7:30 til 15 minutes after sunset. Tide was very low and the grass in there came within 2-5" of the waters surface. All the ones I lost were because the fish dug their heads down into the grass and pulled the lure out. Bone Spook jr. slow retrieve. Reds were 23-35" Trout were 18-22".


----------



## TickTackTrout (Apr 11, 2008)

Man..... That seriously sent chills through out my whole body!! YIKES


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*The real matagorda rattler*

here's one


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Are those flip-flops snakeproof, ST?

/snicker


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*Snakeproof Sandals LOL!*

I stayed about 6 feet away from the snake so I wasn't too worried about it biting me. I wasn't actually snake hunting I was going fishing and came across it, and decided I wanted some fried rattlesnake, and a snake skin guitar strap.
A shot to the head with my .22 took care of him. If I would have been snake hunting believe me I would have had on boots and jeans. And you can do it back there. I ran into some friends of mine While driving back to Boiler last month they went snake hunting and killed 5 big rattlers in a little over an hour.


----------

